# Propane On Or Off While Traveling?



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I am currently on a long RV trip. I am at the forth CG and two of the four had a nice sign at the exit area that read, "Check List" and had a list of items to check before you hit the road, how nice if I must say so myself. On both signs they read, "propane off?".

Am I wrong to believe that most individuals leave their propane on when traveling in the TT or 5th Wheelers to keep the refrigerators cold?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> I am currently on a long RV trip. I am at the forth CG and two of the four had a nice sign at the exit area that read, "Check List" and had a list of items to check before you hit the road, how nice if I must say so myself. On both signs they read, "propane off?".
> 
> Am I wrong to believe that most individuals leave their propane on when traveling in the TT or 5th Wheelers to keep the refrigerators cold?


we keep propane on for the fridge. Probably not the safest thing to do, accidents do happen, and hoses/lines could get cut. Others I know also keep the propane on for the fridge.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

hoodscoop said:


> I am currently on a long RV trip. I am at the forth CG and two of the four had a nice sign at the exit area that read, "Check List" and had a list of items to check before you hit the road, how nice if I must say so myself. On both signs they read, "propane off?".
> 
> Am I wrong to believe that most individuals leave their propane on when traveling in the TT or 5th Wheelers to keep the refrigerators cold?


I think that is a yes and no question. On long trips you must keep the fridge on so yes, propane on. You should however (by the book now) shut off that propane while fueling the vehicle because of the open flame and gas fume issue. Also, some tunnels and bridges require the valves be shut to travel on. I have been advised by many folks (because I'm still learning) that if you have pre-chilled your fridge for a day or so prior to leaving and only traveling a few hours, the temp doesn't go down that quickly and to keep the propane shut off because you don't need it.

Maybe someone with more experience could offer a better answer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I turn mine on when it bring it home from the storage lot and then turn it off when it goes back to the storage lot. Stays on during all trips...never turn it off.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Hoodscoop,

I've never turned mine on while traveling, even in the summer when the temperature can hit 110* when traveling through Central California. Your food will be fine (maybe not ice cream) and it's not really worth taking the chance of a fire.

Walter


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I used to travel with the propane on. After reading a lot about safety issues associated with doing that I made a decision to add *" Propane off"* to my check list for travel. I have not had any food go bad while traveling. I do pre-cool my frig and the freezer food is frozen prior to going into it initially. Freezer food during the trip has not presented a problem. It chills in the freezer with the other frozen stuff and when we park it gets frozen.

When traveling we are usually on the road for 6-8 hours. When we stop for the night the propane is on and so is the frig. During travel we try to open the frig only long enough to get what we want. It takes a little pre thought to stop lingering with the door open. Grab the mustard ,dogs and cola and get out of there.

I don't like tempting "Murphy" to see if he'll blow my TT to blazes. I don't think it causes any real convenience to be safe. I guess you could say I was for it before I was against it.... or something like that.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I turn mine on when it bring it home from the storage lot and then turn it off when it goes back to the storage lot. Stays on during all trips...never turn it off.


ditto


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leedek said:


> I don't like tempting "Murphy" to see if he'll blow my TT to blazes. I don't think it causes any real convenience to be safe. I guess you could say I was for it before I was against it.... or something like that.


The gasoline in you truck has a higher potential for fire and explosion than the propane in your trailer.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I travel with mine on for the refrigerator. I only turn it off at the house between trips.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This "poll" is much like a poll asking people; "Do you pump gas during cold weather and re-enter your car to keep warm? After the tank is full do you jump out and put the nozzle back in place?" Heck people do it all the time, right?

BUT... have you ever read the warning posted at every pump in America? It specifically tells you not to do that. It can be done safely if you discharge yourself to the vehicle prior to touching the nozzle again. It's like pumping gas into a gas can that sits in the bed of your truck. It probably won't explode from static discharge. Heck you'll probably not know if it does... explode that is.









I just default to the more safe option. Interesting the number of responses that run with propane. Guess I'll continue my way and just turn it off during flight.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

My propane valve is left open except for when the camper is in storage. Everyone has their own ways.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Propane and fridge on while traveling for me.

If were doing a overnight at Cracker Barrel or Walmart. I have pulled over and turned on the heat. Usually about twenty minutes from arrival.

I do see a issue with the water heater. The exhaust vent I think would cause turbulence and blow out the flame. I won't use that while driving.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our propane is also turned on when packing for a trip and turned off when it goes back into storage. I never run the water heater or furnace while driving though, just the fridge. I don't think I've ever had the flame blow out, but all of these appliances have a lock-out mode where they will attempt to light three times and if unsuccessful, will just shut down. No chance of propane spewing unabated unless there's a major malfunction or leak somewhere. Gasoline vapor and open flame is a different story, but even that risk is minimal these days with vapor recovery nozzles at the gas pump.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

We travel with ours on also.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Isn't there a rule/law that requires propane to be turned off when passing through a tunnel?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hoodscoop said:


> Isn't there a rule/law that requires propane to be turned off when passing through a tunnel?


Some but not all. Got to remember there are actually Propane powered vehicles and it would be tough for them to turn off the propane and drive through the tunnel.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I turn mine on when it bring it home from the storage lot and then turn it off when it goes back to the storage lot. Stays on during all trips...never turn it off.


X2!

<°(((>{


----------

